# Trouble finding FreeBSD 64-bit install media



## hegira (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all. I wanted to install the 9.1 64-bit FreeBSD on a laptop here. I have been trying to find where to download that. I find many links which claim to be the install-dvd ISO but none of them are downloading. The ones that do download end up being empty.   :/


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2013)

hegira said:
			
		

> I have been trying to find where to download that. I find many links which claim to be the install-dvd iso but none of them are downloading.


Really? http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html


----------



## hegira (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes. When I click on the FTP links on the page you gave me, nothing happens. I am in China using a VPN, do you think that might have something to do with it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2013)

That's very much a possibility. You can access most of those links via HTTP too. Try this one:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/9.1/


----------



## hegira (Aug 24, 2013)

I appreciate the help. I finally found something that wasn't empty. For some reason, the only torrents that worked were the ones on piratebay.


----------

